# need help...starting my fitness journey...



## frosya10 (Jun 8, 2013)

q


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2013)

frosya10, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, happy travels


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard frosya10!


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle I mean IMF...lol

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forums bro. I think you will really enjoy this place. If you have any questions about workouts or routines please let me know. I would be glad to help. You can always p m me and ask questions about test or other products as well. I've taken many cycles and am very knowledgeable.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Enjoy the forum!


----------

